
CMU Neural Nets for NLP 2017 [video] - stablemap
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8PYTP1V4I8ABXzdqtOpB_eqBlVAz_xPT
======
stablemap
This is a course in progress. I think he's forgotten to add the most recent
videos to the playlist but they're on the channel. Slides, code and references
here:

[http://phontron.com/class/nn4nlp2017/schedule.html](http://phontron.com/class/nn4nlp2017/schedule.html)

